# Build season



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

This my really my favorite time of the year. The leaves are all down and there's less trail traffic because of the colder temps here in nj. This is also when we like to do our building (before the ground freezes). Just started a few minor projects and am excited about 2 extensions we'll be adding to existing trails. Just getting pumped to cut some trail.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I agree, I always get the trail building urge when that autumn nip hits the air. Got a new 14 mile trail to tread in, working name is Big View, hope to have it rideable by summer. Too much snow cover right now tho, so it's xc ski and snowshoe til spring melt.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

At least here in the North East...No bugs, gnats, skeeters, bees, pollen, snakes, leaves on trees, among other attention getters. 

So, much easier to see flow before the build.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

yup, this is the good time to be out throwing dirt for us. The ground is saturated with moisture and it sticks and packs like a boss. We extended some berms and added some kickers to the local trails yesterday!


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

Around here, winter season (mid-november/mid-april) restrict trailbuilding to "GIS analysis" because of the pretty intense snow cover. We got 5ft just in the last week...


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

We rarely get significant snow in south jersey anymore so it's prime time to add or fix trails


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Just finished flagging 1.6 miles of new singletrack yesterday. I think ill call it 'red baloon' because I keep seeing this up there


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Here in the "sunny south", deer season ends January 1, I hope to get back to working on my trail. I lease to deer hunters so in hunting season, I leave the woods to them. So many deer/car collisions, it doesn't hurt to thin them out, plus it leaves more food for the other deer. 
ANYWAY, I hope to get my trail raked, marked and ready to ride. Cold doesn't bother me that much, of course my "cold" doesn't compare to the "cold" some of you have to put up with. But after watching Coast Guard Alaska and watching my fellow Coasties surf and spearfish in Alaska, what's a little cold on a bike?


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

The ground is good and frozen here in Eastern Ontario & I haven't been able to build for over a year due to medical reasons. (I had to look out the window to see where I was when I woke up this morning.) In a couple of weeks I'll be back out on Vancouver Island where you can't tell the seasons apart & I'm pretty sure I'm in good enough shape to start building again. The trails I built for the middle school bike club are being logged at this moment so there should be lots of clean-up to do. I should be able to build some new features as well. The kids will get a whole new set of trails and I'll have lots to do.

I think I'm going to have a pretty good year.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Down here we may be able to ride year 'round, but building in the summer heat is about a 4 hour deal as it is too hot in July/August/Sept timeframe, and not much gets done except the bare minimum repair. We are now cooling off and will get, and have already, major projects done. We just finished a 150 ton fill job on a re-route of a major trail. This Jan we will tweak the project with one more 'dozer rental and staging of fill in various spots. 

Our main problem is the tropical rain that erode the trails in a big way and we have to buy double crushed lime rock to repair the damage. Fortunately this stuff lasts a very long time. We are now also using pavers in the big wear area's as well to keep from having to come back. Fortunately the races we organize pay for all this material and tools we use.:thumbsup:

This season looks like we will have more volunteers too, as people are now seeing what has been achieved by just 2-3 people over the past 3 months.. Maybe we shamed a few riders into paying back with some effort, in what is a free trail system.


----------



## GatorB (Jan 9, 2010)

Bam!










I got one of these for Christmas and Im itching to use it.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice! I got 5 rolls of pink flagging tape!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

jeffw-13 said:


> Just finished flagging 1.6 miles of new singletrack yesterday. I think ill call it 'red baloon' because I keep seeing this up there
> 
> View attachment 747683


We have a new trail called Flight Of The Fawn, sometimes they name themselves!


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

^ Yes thy do..We have a trail called Iguana Ridge as a huge Iguana scared the cr^p out of one of the trail crew..:ihih:
The name instantly stuck and a sign is in production..


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

Too much snow in NE Ohio to actually build right now. But we were out flagging the first rough line of the first trail of the new mtb trail system at Lake Milton State Park. We'll be back out next weekend and likely have most of phase 1 roughed in.

May start cutting corridor soon. Can't do a lot more with 10" on the ground.

Steve Z


----------



## mealsonwheels (Mar 6, 2004)

The wife got me a rogue hoe for Christmas too. Lots of rain recently where I am and my 7" hoe was cutting the DG like butter. Perfect trail building conditions in SoCal.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

mealsonwheels said:


> The wife got me a rogue hoe for Christmas too. Lots of rain recently where I am and my 7" hoe was cutting the DG like butter. Perfect trail building conditions in SoCal.


haha! I got a rogue hoe too from my gal for Christmas. My buds come up to help build and the Rogue hoe always gets snagged up She bought me another so I always have one to use.

Build season in full force right now, I agree. Ground is a little hard, but unstable("frozen" dirt breaks apart easily), so with the Rogue hoe and a pick maddox it's pretty easy to break up and form. The 5-6" of snow is adding some good moisture to drought ridden Colorado Front Range dirt. I like the way the snow mixes in with the dirt. A lot of tree work with my 290 too. Probably in my head, but I feel like Stihl runs better when it's cooler out. Gettin' beetle kill on the ground and limbed. Most logs get used for berms, trannies, or lips and the rest is bucked up for burnin'. Speakin' of all this, I'm out to cut and dig:thumbsup:

Happy buildin' in the New Year folks!


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

mtn.skratch said:


> haha! I got a rogue hoe too from my gal for Christmas. My buds come up to help build and the Rogue hoe always gets snagged up She bought me another so I always have one to use.
> 
> Build season in full force right now, I agree. Ground is a little hard, but unstable("frozen" dirt breaks apart easily), so with the Rogue hoe and a pick maddox it's pretty easy to break up and form. The 5-6" of snow is adding some good moisture to drought ridden Colorado Front Range dirt. I like the way the snow mixes in with the dirt. A lot of tree work with my 290 too. Probably in my head, but I feel like Stihl runs better when it's cooler out. Gettin' beetle kill on the ground and limbed. Most logs get used for berms, trannies, or lips and the rest is bucked up for burnin'. Speakin' of all this, I'm out to cut and dig:thumbsup:
> 
> Happy buildin' in the New Year folks!


Happy trail building to you!!

Sounds you're getting some work done and you're right on the Stihl running better in the cooler weather. My saws did a lot of work in Northern Illinois before moving down here and they aren't too happy in the heat...


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

jeffw-13 said:


> Nice! I got 5 rolls of pink flagging tape!


Secret Santa or stingy family?


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Summer here. Normally this would be a wet time of year, but so far it remains pretty dry. Shame, as water makes building far easier apart from the nappy (diaper) rash and I'd also like to avoid trail digger's lung. We can cope with the heat, but Dust = Bad. Oh well, it just makes you put more effort into line and grade selection, plus the amount of stone you add to the tread.

Heres's some pics from this week including new trail work, test riding, a Witjuti Grub being released into the wild, saved dirt, a small ant checking out our work and the reason for it all.

Happy New Year.

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=749624&stc=1&d=1357028334

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=749626&stc=1&d=1357028446

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=749627&stc=1&d=1357028498

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=749628&stc=1&d=1357028563

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=749629&stc=1&d=1357028655

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=749630&stc=1&d=1357028699

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=749631&stc=1&d=1357028764

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=749632&stc=1&d=1357028816


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

What's going on in picture #2? Is that just a temporary blockage for construction?

I might just have to get myself a little sailboat and come riding.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

The majority of that trail is complete and we are just trying to discourage use until we close a section of the trail it replaces, add a new connecting section of trail between the two and then complete the last bit on either end of the new trail. Both ends have logs and other debris added for now. Looks crappy and prevents us riding it as well, but the trail is already too popular and too obvious.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

I always build the kid's trails that way, no entrance or exit. In the BC forest that means no one has a clue that the trail is there until I open it.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

spent most of the day yesterday improving some un-used singletrack in a nearby park. I am getting over a cold, so I didn't want to go riding just yet. dang that is some back-breaking work!










I need to get one of those hardcore shovel/rake things, because my rigid rake is not cutting it!


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

Trail Ninja said:


> I always build the kid's trails that way, no entrance or exit. In the BC forest that means no one has a clue that the trail is there until I open it.


exactly, people are like how did you guys build that whole trail in 1 day not realizing that we only the "ends" when everything else is finished


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

It's how I got my nickname. The kids would go riding one day and find a brand new trail that wasn't there the day before. One of them said "It must be Ninjas building these trails"


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Everywhere needs a trail ninja

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.p...nt.php?attachmentid=749928&stc=1&d=1357109078


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Man, I almost asked this yesterday, but I'm going to today. What's that red thing? Looks like some sort of psychotic fire ant from hell.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, how big is that thing? The biggest ant we have here is maybe 3/4" long.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

He's about 25cm (10 inches)


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Cool!! I need a few for our trails to scare a few peeps..


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Ridnparadise said:


> He's about 25cm (10 inches)


Dude, I bet it hurts when they bite!


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

OscarW said:


> Happy trail building to you!!
> 
> Sounds you're getting some work done and you're right on the Stihl running better in the cooler weather. My saws did a lot of work in Northern Illinois before moving down here and they aren't too happy in the heat...


Yeah, I've learned that trail building is addictive, especially with free reign so the work goes easy and thanks for validating my thoughts with the chainsaw:thumbsup:


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

I know Australia has a reputation for nasty crawlies, but he's made of metal guys

However, 10m from him I was bitten by a 2cm red ant and my arm swelled up for a week. That's why he's there - to scare the s#!^ out of the mongrel that bit me!


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Ridnparadise said:


> I know Australia has a reputation for nasty crawlies, but he's made of metal guys
> 
> However, 10m from him I was bitten by a 2cm red ant and my arm swelled up for a week. That's why he's there - to scare the s#!^ out of the mongrel that bit me!


Now that's funny! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Ridnparadise said:


> I know Australia has a reputation for nasty crawlies, but he's made of metal guys
> 
> However, 10m from him I was bitten by a 2cm red ant and my arm swelled up for a week. That's why he's there - to scare the s#!^ out of the mongrel that bit me!


Bravo! 
:thumbsup:
We were thoroughly taken.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Here are a few pics of the work I am doing. The last is a pic of one of the critters that hangs out in our trees, not metal, but still keeps ya' on your toes

Happy diggin' folks!


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

^ Soft kitty, warm kitty Little ball of fur. Happy kitty, sleepy kitty Purr purr purr...


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

All you have to do is call them: Here kitty kitty kitty.... You know you're safe then, because no cat ever comes when it's called.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

That is a big kitty.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kiity looks positively pissed off.....


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

OscarW said:


> Kiity looks positively pissed off.....


haha! It was! Our husky treed it. The cat looks full too or else it may have been a different story...


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Here's a few more pics( it's 6 degrees so I'm not building today)

The first shows the little rock gap from the top into the left bermed sweeper.

The second better shows the log transition. They are braced into the rocks on the far end and the long log that is closer, which is wedged between two large rocks on either end. All the logs are all rebar'd in and now a fixture of the mountainside.

The last is a steepish, kinda rocky switchback that I scraped in before the snow...rides okay currently but want to try and make it flow a little more while retaining the technical feel, not really sure what to change. May log in the outside edge of the corner with small diameter logs to provide something to push against while cornering...

Hope y'all are gettin' some good buildin' in!


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Dang Dude, good for your dog on the kitty issue...:lol: :lol:
Looks like you're doing a great job on your trail there, although 6 degrees is a bit on the cool side to do any work...:eekster:
As for us, we are adding a 1/4 mile of trail using a Toro Dingo and it is working well so far as it is our first time using one. 
I must say that 82 F is way too fricking hot this time of the year for us too btw..:madman:


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

OscarW said:


> Dang Dude, good for your dog on the kitty issue...:lol: :lol:
> Looks like you're doing a great job on your trail there, although 6 degrees is a bit on the cool side to do any work...:eekster:
> As for us, we are adding a 1/4 mile of trail using a Toro Dingo and it is working well so far as it is our first time using one.
> I must say that 82 F is way too fricking hot this time of the year for us too btw..:madman:


Thanks Oscar:thumbsup:

I've never used a Toro Dingo either, you have any pics of the trail addition/build process?


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

mtn.skratch said:


> Thanks Oscar:thumbsup:
> 
> I've never used a Toro Dingo either, you have any pics of the trail addition/build process?


Yes we have pics on our FB page as we had a massive turnout yesterday!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4772327237454&set=o.59407841100&type=1&theater

Just click on the album and you'll see more of what we have build and how we do it. In Florida we have to build our own hills and so we need tons of fill. Last year we added 500 tons of lime rock to the trails and this year we expect to get 700 tons going, IF all the races bring us the $$ we need to do this.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

OscarW said:


> Yes we have pics on our FB page as we had a massive turnout yesterday!
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4772327237454&set=o.59407841100&type=1&theater
> 
> Just click on the album and you'll see more of what we have build and how we do it. In Florida we have to build our own hills and so we need tons of fill. Last year we added 500 tons of lime rock to the trails and this year we expect to get 700 tons going, IF all the races bring us the $$ we need to do this.


Very Cool Oscar! Looks like a rad area! That's a lot to move around, good thing ya got the Dingo, that thing looks like it get's it done:thumbsup:

Your trails look fun, well constructed and flowy, and with some jump areas

Is that area the TOE or like it?


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

TOE?? Sorry don't know that abbreviation.:blush:


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

I may have the name wrong. A buddy of mine grew up riding in Florida. He was always talking about a riding area they frequented called the TOE. I guess it's an acronym for Trail Of Experience. Your pics reminded of me of the pics he showed me.

At any rate, you guys have some good things goin' on there:thumbsup:


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Cold snap let up last week, so went from single digits last weekend to 40F-50F this weekend, and got out for a bit...

When we bought this property, there was a lot of leftover landscaping/building material here, so we use it wherever we can, especially in the trails. Landscaping stone and brick, rebar...all has come in handy for drainages, reinforcement...

This past Saturday my brother, gf, and me shaped this corner headin' into a traverse. Took most the afternoon as it is deceivingly rocky. Some spots we can put in a 150-200' section of trail and this maybe 40' section took the same amount of time


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Couldn't get this photo to upload with the others....using the bricks to help guide the drainage across the trail. Don't know if it is the best method, but water flows here with enough rain or snow melt when we have it so trying to limit it to a smaller section of trail.

Anyone else got some pics of some of the work you're gettin' done this build season?!
Post em up!


----------



## BonkedAgain (Aug 23, 2005)

Water bars? Rebar? Bricks? Piling up dirt on the critical edge? You may want to sign up for a trail building class; there are lots of things you could do better.

Instead of building water bars you really should be putting in rolling dips. They hold up better, are easier to build, look better, and are more fun to ride.

Rebar should be used sparingly, if ever, since it becomes a hazard as whatever it was pinned thru breaks down over the years.

Bricks are not a part of the environment and look out of place. Chances are you can find some decent rock around somewhere rather than hauling in bricks.

Piling up dirt on the critical (downhill) edge invites rutting. It creates a natural dam that will keep water on the trail. Disperse the dirt far down the hill. For a really clean edge get in the habit of piling dirt in the middle of the tread and then shoveling it far down the hill. You will get a much cleaner looking trail.

I like your enthusiasm, but with a bit of research I think you can vastly improve the quality of your work. At the very least start with the IMBA Book - Trail Solutions | International Mountain Bicycling Association


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

BonkedAgain said:


> Water bars? Rebar? Bricks? Piling up dirt on the critical edge? You may want to sign up for a trail building class; there are lots of things you could do better.
> 
> Instead of building water bars you really should be putting in rolling dips. They hold up better, are easier to build, look better, and are more fun to ride.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input and advice! Sorry if saying we used bricks for drainage and showing that picture was misleading. I also apologize if I implied this was finished trail. I am just showing what we are getting done with our trails in between bad weather spouts. As you have noted, I am not a professional trail builder Just a dude with some property, a couple rogue hoes, and a bike.

You can see the main drainage from that section of trail is the flat rock below the bricks in the first pic two posts ago. When we have water flow it will drain in an approx. 6-8" channel in front of that rock which was there naturally. The line got formed over it because it had apparently been in place for some time. The bricks are about 2' above and 12' in front of it so am confident the steepness and the natural drainage will be good.

The bricks are a base for a small drop out of the corner that will be built up with dirt, natural rock and cut log. I think we will use up the supply of leftover landscaping material because it is here, and in our opinion, a good way to re-use stuff that we "inherited."

This is private property(that welcomes guests) and previous owners had it riddled with steel fence posts, various markers and basically tons of garbage. I am curious to know the time frame and negative effects of using steel bars for staking in logs and brick. This place was built in 1973 and I can tell that whatever the original folks drove the stakes into, that I've pulled out, was solid to say the least.

I am not familiar with the term "critical edge." I like it though and don't wanna screw it up We built a trail on the other side of the property the same way and it's great. Holding the original benchcut after a lot of riding and inclement weather. I am going to look into that though to make sure we're gettin' the most bang for our buck for the long haul.

Again, thanks for your advice. Duly noted and appreciated:thumbsup:


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

I used rebar 5 years ago on some steps for a foot only trail, the wood didn't do so well in the freeze thaw cycle and humidity of New England and I either have to pull it or keep driving it in... dangerous if we miss a pull/drive event.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

thefriar said:


> I used rebar 5 years ago on some steps for a foot only trail, the wood didn't do so well in the freeze thaw cycle and humidity of New England and I either have to pull it or keep driving it in... dangerous if we miss a pull/drive event.


I haven't noticed any rebar getting higher in the ground around here I haven't sunk any into wood though, mostly just on the downhill side of rocks and logs to keep them from following gravity. The ground where I am is what I would refer to as unstable and from what I've noticed as a novice/hobbyist trailbuilder the rebar has actually stabilized the ground around them, getting firmer and more "set" with time and weather cycles.

I'm lookin' at my trails very often, multiple times a week, anxious to do maintenance, add-on, improve, change lines....

I would have to imagine any trail or section of trail will need maintenance yearly if not more so personally I would expect to perform different measures of maint. over a 5 year span no matter what materials and guidelines were being used/followed. I don't hike my trails(they are for downhill bike traffic only) and actually ask people to not hike up the steep sections of trail here. I can hike up a trail once and see more disruption in the dirt from my boots than dozens of runs down the same section of trail on my bike.

Good luck with your trail!

Post some pics of your work!


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Trying to utilize some good advice I got from Trail Ninja and Bonked Again...

The dirt that was piled up along the critical edge I pulled back onto the trail and tried to build up some rolling grade dips or maybe these are more like little rollers....at any rate, it's good use of the dirt. I was surprised how much dirt I actually had sittin' there doin' nothing
The trails look better without the dirt piled up there, feel more "open" when riding while maintaining the same width, and are certainly more sustainable.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Two questions. How do you like the ride now? 
Is that a jump/gap in the last picture?


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Trail Ninja said:


> Two questions. How do you like the ride now?
> Is that a jump/gap in the last picture?


The ride now is better and I like it more.

The third picture is just a little "popper" jump into the corner. My original line went around this large, protruding rock and as it got ridden, figured could build it up for a little jump...
It's fairly linear to the top of the tranny and 9' out so you sets you real well into the outside edge of the corner, then just as you come out of the g-out from the landing/right hander you can unweight/manual over the first roller(2nd pic, wish the pic showed it better) into the left 90, short straight, left 90 into the first pic, then that goes into the little rock gap/step down from previous posts....

It flows so well now:thumbsup:


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

mtn.skratch said:


> The ride now is better and I like it more.
> 
> The third picture is just a little "popper" jump into the corner. My original line went around this large, protruding rock and as it got ridden, figured could build it up for a little jump...
> It's fairly linear to the top of the tranny and 9' out so you sets you real well into the outside edge of the corner, then just as you come out of the g-out from the landing/right hander you can unweight/manual over the first roller(2nd pic, wish the pic showed it better) into the left 90, short straight, left 90 into the first pic, then that goes into the little rock gap/step down from previous posts....
> ...


Looks great, glad I could help.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

I need to got off my A$$ and go dig. Haven't gotten out for any real digging in almost 4 weeks.

This weekend is a trip to Ray's in CLE, then a week off of classes. Hopefully I'll be able to get some good digging and mapping done then.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Just killing time while waiting for them to finish logging so I can get to work fixing the damage. This is a reroute around a "rake & ride" that someone (I know who) put through a swampy area.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh, a before & after of the logging.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG! R U sure it was logging and not WW III???


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

OscarW said:


> OMG! R U sure it was logging and not WW III???


Positive.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

I was sure of it too, but it looked pretty bad even though I have seen it for myself in Idaho and BC.. I hope you can rebuild the trails again soon.


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

pascale27 said:


> This my really my favorite time of the year. The leaves are all down and there's less trail traffic because of the colder temps here in nj. This is also when we like to do our building (before the ground freezes). Just started a few minor projects and am excited about 2 extensions we'll be adding to existing trails. Just getting pumped to cut some trail.


hey pascale27 if you don't mind me asking where are you riding in nj I too am riding (just starting back out but) in jersey im in the central jersey (cheesequake) area


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I've got a 1.5 mile loop flagged in and started some clearing. Slowly chipping away at it as weather & schedule allow. Bought a 18" chainsaw yesterday to expedite things  Not the best but after 1 day of use Im very happy with it.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Trail Ninja said:


> Oh, a before & after of the logging.
> 
> View attachment 770831
> 
> ...


Wow, so are you going to rebuild the original trail as much as possible or will the re-route replace the original? How long does it take for the loggers to get through an area like that?

That re-route looks nice!

That dirt looks awesome too.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

The reroute I've been working on is a new trail that was hastily built when we heard they were going to log. those trails are for the local middle school bike club and as you can see, they have lost a lot of their network. The pink area is what they logged. It took them just 3 weeks. there is about 15 miles of trail in the pink area. The rest had already been logged so now the entire thing is clearcut. The red lines are logging roads and the green are trails I built.
I'll have to take a good look & decide if I want to follow old routes or build new. It's a unique opportunity.


----------



## DAVID J (Feb 25, 2004)

Trail Ninja,feel you logging pain. We've got about 2 miles of trail to rebuild due to logging. Not clear cut but a extensive thinning. The trails run thru a tree farm so it was inevitable. The land managers are great to work with so when the snow melts it's go time. It does make for a unique opportunity to rebuild.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

A couple years ago the county let a logging company come in and log several acres of our local park. We were upset at first but rebuilt everything better than it was and even got a new parking lot out of it.


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

DABIGSEAT said:


> hey pascale27 if you don't mind me asking where are you riding in nj I too am riding (just starting back out but) in jersey im in the central jersey (cheesequake) area


South Jersey....Ceres, CCC, Wiss, White Clay


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Trail Ninja said:


> The reroute I've been working on is a new trail that was hastily built when we heard they were going to log. those trails are for the local middle school bike club and as you can see, they have lost a lot of their network. The pink area is what they logged. It took them just 3 weeks. there is about 15 miles of trail in the pink area. The rest had already been logged so now the entire thing is clearcut. The red lines are logging roads and the green are trails I built.
> I'll have to take a good look & decide if I want to follow old routes or build new. It's a unique opportunity.
> 
> View attachment 771657


That's a lot of trail to get wiped out, sorry to hear this for the kids and for you. I guess the upside is that you do now have a clean canvas, however seein' as how you built the trails in the first place, they were probably already exactly what you wanted. I suppose it's hard to find the upside with this one. I'm stoked to hear what you decide to do as far as building new vs. re-building the old routes.

Good on ya' Trail Ninja, those are some lucky kids:thumbsup:


----------

